# My 2nd DX (more posts to follow)



## oimakoi (Jul 27, 2022)

Recently picked this up on sunday.








						Crusty dx freshly picked | All Things Schwinn
					

Been a very long, long, long, long while since i picked up a bike but…..Recently picked this crusty dx from a friend. Been courting this baby since 2017, but now he finally gave in 😅 maybe my shirt bring in more luck😂 Promised him/his family that i will bring it back to life again soon… Quick...




					thecabe.com
				






It was my friend’s late grandfather’s bike. He said it had no tank and carrier when his granddad bought it here in Cebu, Philippines. Must be an unequipped model. This bike hasn’t been running fo maybe 20+ years. Stored away outside just by the side of his house and have been submerged in flood water and mud and whatnot from strong typhoons in those years.
What throws me off is the serial # under the BB, it’s an “R_6228” can’t really make the first number wether if its a 5,3,6 or 8.



Can’t find an “R” in the schwinn serial thread here.
Non tapered kickstand, non tubular rear fender bridge and drop center rims.
But @GTs58 made a good guess that it most likely is a ‘47.

Washed it with soap and water, let dry then sprayed wd40 on the nuts, bolts, screws, seatpost, BB parts, stem and headset parts, etc..



By monday i started disassembling it inorder to really clean every part big or small and asses the parts if they are still good/rideable. Surprisingly, everything went smoothly. Even the seatpost was easy, sprayed wd40, gave it a few taps(seatpost and seat tube), twist turn it left and it moved! Haaaa! Same goes for the stem. Only the right pedal and right bb cone was stubborn.  First time i experienced that, all of my bikes were a pain in the ___ 😂




i think these washers were installed backwards














😢





My friend had it repainted with sort of metallic green but he said he remembered that it was green when he was still young.
But i found red paint inside the BB shell, under the seatpost clamp area, inside the kickstand housing. Could this be the original schwinn paint color or the primer?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Looks to me like the bike was originally red. Now that is a crustacean! Good luck with the rehab. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 27, 2022)

Keep up the good work, don't ya just love when ya don't have to fight to get them apart. What's your plan for this one?


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks to me like the bike was originally red. Now that is a crustacean! Good luck with the rehab. V/r Shawn



The handlebars has dried mud inside 😅, insides of the seat tube, downtube and chainstays also. I have yet to clean it. Damn those typhoon brought floods 😅


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 27, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Keep up the good work, don't ya just love when ya don't have to fight to get them apart. What's your plan for this one?



Plan is to make it rideable/good riding condition, i promised my friend that he will see it rolling the streets again. Might take a long time depending on what parts needs replacement. Parts availability is always hard here in the Philippines.  I wanna ride it rusty for a long while but might wanna paint it and restore it back. Just as soon as when i’m done with these two 😅



(Paint on the tank is not original.)


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 27, 2022)

Hope this skip chain can still be reusable. A lot of links are frozen stiff. I soaked in wd40 since yesterday. Is that okay? Today would be its 2nd overnight. Am i doing it wrong?
TIA


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 27, 2022)

I use two pair of plyers and brake them loose one at a time and work them back and forth until loose, it's takes awhile but they should all free up. Then spray the grime out with WD40 and soak it in oil. It should be fine if no links were to badly rusted.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 27, 2022)

Looks like a great project ya got there! Keep it up!
I heard there was an Earthquake in the Philippines yesterday...everything ok , Buddy?


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Looks like a great project ya got there! Keep it up!
> I heard there was an Earthquake in the Philippines yesterday...everything ok , Buddy?



Yes that was in Luzon, northern part. Its tragic. But I am from Cebu, central island. We’re ok here. Thanks for asking tho..


----------



## oimakoi (Jul 27, 2022)

Removed the kickstand’s broken cam pin. The pin broke on both ends with only a small portion protruding.
I made a short video 😁













Used my homemade tool.
Just a 5” C-clamp, 2 scrap tubes 3/4”(three inch and two inches long). The 3” one is cut on one side (it will look like a letter C) welded a cap on the other end. This will go onto the front bushing of the kickstand.  (i put a washer on the bushing first but it is optional.)








The other tube, cut a sort of notch from one end up to the center or so.. it will look like a letter “U” of some sort if you look at it this way:



This will go onto the other end of the kickstand. And position the notch where the cam pin is at. 




Clamp it down and compress:



Now the cam pin will be seen and free to punch out of what remains of the pin. The tricky part is positioning it so that the “U” and “C” tubes won’t be dislodged when you punch out the cam pin 😅.

I placed it on top of a bench vise with its mouth opened a bit so the cam pin goes through.
Kind of like this: (but the “U” tube should be laid on the mouth of the vise. I forgot to take a picture of that, sorry. But just imagine this pic, and move the C-clamp up about 3 inches😁)


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 28, 2022)

Out of curiosity that you're coming up with these Schwinns so, I took a minute to see why. They were very likely, originally US Naval Air Force property for quite some time after WWII.

The airport was built by Acorn 51 Cebu/Mactan Island . This, incidentally, is where I flew in Jan 1974 very late at night.  Then, rode in a taxi while under martial law, for a long, freaky, spooky and unforgettable pull over on the road, threating with rifles in my face (Philippine military) drive to Subic Bay.


(ACORN: acronym for Aviation, Construction, Ordnance, Repair. A CBMU was attached to every ACORN. ) Acorn 51 was attached with USN CB's (Construction Battalion) also known as the Seabees. In Jan 1945 began building this Naval air base, finished and turned it over the the USN fairly quickly. . After WWII  as a back-up, overflow and emergency base to support Clark air base for the US Navy. "
History:​*








						Mactan–Benito Ebuen Air Base - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*​In 1945, Acorn 51 was assigned as the development unit for an airfield at Cebu.[4] The Seabees of the 54th Naval Construction Battalion were tasked with constructing the runway and support facilities.[4] After World War II, the American Strategic Air Command (SAC) were allocated Mactan as an emergency landing field in the event of a war.[1] The airfield was basically barren, with only a few permanent structures and a 10,000 feet (3,000 metres) concrete runway. By 1965, the only permanent structures at the airfield were a Philippine Air Force (PAF) operations building; which also doubled as an airport terminal, and the PAF barracks. There was also a squadron of PAF F-86s on base.

As the Vietnam War escalated, the base was rapidly built up. At its height, it became a permanent C-130 base, housing at least the 772nd and 774th Troop Carrier Squadrons of the 463rd Troop Carrier Wing (later renamed as 'Tactical Airlift' Squadrons and Wing), as well as becoming a crew rest stop for C-124 and C-133 crews, in order to relieve congestion at Clark Air Base. The C-124 Operations Squadron was the 606th Military Airlift Support Squadron (606th MASS).

After the end Vietnam War, the base was handed over to the Philippine Air Force.[1]

During the Mindanao campaign in the 1970s, Mactan Air Base the base was extensively used for
"

There's a USN book in Google books filled with photos and all the people involved especially created about this unit: https://books.google.com/books?id=h0JBU7ezRFMC&pg=PT56&lpg=PT56&dq=Acorn+51+1945+air+base&source=bl&ots=t6MEZx8eYA&sig=ACfU3U3S1-xA6QFS5kBu6fUuqDtGRSq8Uw&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwigw7q21Jv5AhXpZTABHWK0BIwQ6AF6BAgfEAM#v=onepage&q=Acorn 51 1945 air base&f=false


----------



## oimakoi (Aug 2, 2022)

So…. the chain is shot. Some side plates are thinner and some rollers have reduced width. May have some usable links idk. Will clean it and see.








But it will most likely be added on my wall deco 😁
Next to my Sweetheart&chain clock.




But the missing link still good tho.


----------



## Mymando (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice work on that nifty tool!!


----------



## oimakoi (Aug 20, 2022)

Mymando said:


> Nice work on that nifty tool!!



Thanks


----------

